# Leather or Tactical leg holster for tactical model



## kyxd45 (Dec 29, 2009)

What leather holster have yall found works best for the xd .45 tactical model? Also what tactical leg holster do yall prefer there are so many choices I was hoping yall could narrow them down for me... Im looking at maybe putting a light and or laser on my pistol so this is why I ask about a tactical holster.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You mean something like this?










If so, you may need something like this.....










Unless you are on some kind of mission or tactical team. That would be a different story.


----------

